# 2015 2500hd 6.0gas or Duramax?



## Fjtort2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Can't make up my mind on which power train to get? It will be mated to a 8'2 Boss V-DXT. Also pulling lawn trailer in the summer. Mostly commercial lots will be conquered in this rig. Do I save 8-10k and go gas?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolutely. The only way to justify a diesel now is if you're towing 13k plus daily. Diesels don't get the mileage they used to so the price difference is never balanced by fuel costs.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

2006Sierra1500;1821395 said:


> Absolutely. The only way to justify a diesel now is if you're towing 13k plus daily. Diesels don't get the mileage they used to so the price difference is never balanced by fuel costs.


Agreed...... payup


----------



## Fjtort2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response! May have just saved a bunch of money!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Fjtort2;1821402 said:


> Thanks for the quick response! May have just saved a bunch of money!


I have the 6.0 in three trucks 2005, 2007, and 2013. Zero problems!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Fjtort2;1821390 said:


> Can't make up my mind on which power train to get? It will be mated to a 8'2 Boss V-DXT. Also pulling lawn trailer in the summer. Mostly commercial lots will be conquered in this rig. Do I save 8-10k and go gas?


Diesel guy here..... Buy the gasser


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with the others,I've had two diesels,a Ford 7.3 and a Dodge 5.9,I now have a 2011 GMC 6.0.The 6.0 plowed every thing the diesels did,was much less expensive to buy,less expensive to fuel and less expensive to maintain.Some might argue the resale on a gas truck is less,it's all relative,they cost less in the first place.The new diesels as was mentioned are getting worse gas mileage than the old ones and are even more expensive and complicated too.Good luck,let us know what you decide and post pictures,please.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I will never own another diesel! We have a 6.0L F350 and while its been basically trouble free it has cost us a lot compared to our gassers. Our 5.4L F250 has plowed as much snow as the diesel does and it tows a 24ft enclosed trailer every day. It might get a hair better fuel mileage plowing but not enough to justify it if I was considering buying another. I only bought it to tow our skid steer if we ever go out of town again and I got a pretty good deal. We can plow for about a day and a half straight on the gasser and about 2 days on the diesel. Fuel being the biggest issue, regular unleaded now around here is 3.45/gal and diesel is still between 4.15-4.39/gal and if your filling up trucks all winter long like we did last season it adds up, then add in the cost of maintenance...fuel filters twice a year $120.00, oil change 95.00 (if you do it yourself), and now the new diesels (at least Fords) have to run the additive thats another 40 bucks per oil change. Even when you do chips, air intakes etc. it seems you need to do 10 other things to make it all work together. No thanks!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

1olddogtwo;1821431 said:


> Diesel guy here..... Buy the gasser


x2. Besides my atv everything I own is diesel. Buy a gas truck.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark13;1821528 said:


> x2. Besides my atv everything I own is diesel. Buy a gas truck.


X3. I'm done with diesel.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm going against the grain here. I still prefer the diesel. While the 6.0 may be just fine most days, there is be a day when you say I wish I had the extra torque. I have both, and plowing or towing anything I prefer my diesel. 

Also on fuel mileage I do 16-20 on the diesel, 10-12 on the gasser. Pretty big difference when you do the math. On top of all that my diesel FMV right now is nearly $10k higher the a gas equivalent. I didn't pay $10k different. Maintenance isn't a big difference, it only holds 4 extra quarts of oil and fuel filters aren't that big a deal. TO each their own though.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

lilweeds;1821581 said:


> I'm going against the grain here. I still prefer the diesel. While the 6.0 may be just fine most days, there is be a day when you say I wish I had the extra torque. I have both, and plowing or towing anything I prefer my diesel.
> 
> Also on fuel mileage I do 16-20 on the diesel, 10-12 on the gasser. Pretty big difference when you do the math. On top of all that my diesel FMV right now is nearly $10k higher the a gas equivalent. I didn't pay $10k different. Maintenance isn't a big difference, it only holds 4 extra quarts of oil and fuel filters aren't that big a deal. TO each their own though.


"Maintenance isn't a big difference"? Ummm it's a huge difference! My 5.4L holds 6 qts of oil, my 6.0L holds 15 or 16. The fuel filter on a gasser is around 10-15 bucks, on my diesel it's about 70 bucks a set x twice a year. If I had someone do my oil changes on the gas truck it's around 35.00, on the diesel your looking around 170.00! So yeah, it's a huge difference. But like you said, to each their own. Hell these new diesels, you can barely even hear the turbo spool up, where's the fun in that!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

you know the biggest thing bad about a diesel and I have one is no one wants to repair at least any one in my area that is close besides paying dealer rates. you pay more for the fuel more to buy it now you have to buy def for it and it has more electronic stuff than it's older predicessors. as far as plowing I plow my whole route 1 storm in 4wd mostly and use about half tank of fuel.
These would be the only way I would get another diesel today it stays under bumper to bumper warranty you trade it after that and get new and if your getting double the miles than a gasser. or if your just plane well off and want to say you have a big boys toy with a diesel. I'm looking into getting another truck and it's gas. and I love diesels love the smell love the noise but there comes a time that you just cant justify the almost 10K extra for it . 
and paying more at the pump there was a time that diesel was well below regular gas .


----------



## Fjtort2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Test drove a '15 WT 2500HD Double Cab 6.0... To get a a feel of the engine. Felt damn good! What are they getting on the highway empty? I know it sucks but figured i'd ask? 12-14MPG i'm guessing?


----------



## Fjtort2 (Aug 12, 2014)

cat320;1821633 said:


> you know the biggest thing bad about a diesel and I have one is no one wants to repair at least any one in my area that is close besides paying dealer rates. you pay more for the fuel more to buy it now you have to buy def for it and it has more electronic stuff than it's older predicessors. as far as plowing I plow my whole route 1 storm in 4wd mostly and use about half tank of fuel.
> These would be the only way I would get another diesel today it stays under bumper to bumper warranty you trade it after that and get new and if your getting double the miles than a gasser. or if your just plane well off and want to say you have a big boys toy with a diesel. I'm looking into getting another truck and it's gas. and I love diesels love the smell love the noise but there comes a time that you just cant justify the almost 10K extra for it .
> and paying more at the pump there was a time that diesel was well below regular gas .


Well said!


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Fjtort2;1821634 said:


> Test drove a '15 WT 2500HD Double Cab 6.0... To get a a feel of the engine. Felt damn good! What are they getting on the highway empty? I know it sucks but figured i'd ask? 12-14MPG i'm guessing?


My '08 gets about 10 mpg. It's never empty though, nor do I do much highway driving. It's a pure work truck. 4x2 ext cab 8' bed.

Our worn out '03 does around the same. It's also a 4x2 ext cab 8' bed.


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

My 2013 Reg Cab LB gets about 10-12 in stop and go city driving with the usual load of 6-700lbs of tools plus supplies which varies. About 14-15 on the highway similarly loaded and another MPG or so empty. Plowing I get about 8 fully loaded with salt, spreader, and plow.

Those numbers will be greatly diminished if you like the feel of that engine too much.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

My 2013 crew cab 6.0 gets 10 empty with a mix of city and highway driving.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

My 11 HD25 6.0 Extended SLT short bed 4.11's

gets about 13-14 mpg combined (mostly highway at 75 mph) with 200 lbs constantly in the bed ...

love that truck, looks great (Black) plows snow (9' Fisher) & tows my boat 2008 Crownline 255 CCR


----------



## CjBonavenia (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a 2015 d max has 10000 on it now and I get 16-20 mpg my 08 did not get above 15 mpg for some reason I would not get a gas the 6.0 can't get out of its own way we have 2 2014 6.0 and if we get 9-10 mpg we r doing good hook a 5000 lb trailer to it for get it what a pig diesel is worth every penny also when u get rid of the truck it is always worth that much more so it's not like you are throwing the extra money out the window and you will never say man I wish I had more power


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Also, I have a 2004 6.0...it tows my tractor, plows anything you throw at it. You'll always run out of traction before running out of power in the snow.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Got a diesel and love it, but if I was going to buy another truck right now it would be gas powered.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

I got a 2013 2500 gas 4x4 ext cab 4x4 for plowing. I loose traction before I lose power. I got about 8mpg plowing and hauling a dump trailer. I get about 12 just driving. haven't had second thoughts.....

I thought about a diesel but the cost of diesel is at times a buck more than gas. plus id have to say no to putting more motor oil in. I also really hate the smell of diesel as well.... siting in traffic make me sick after sitting behind one or following one..... 

I do know a guy who got a diesel that only used it for going to and from work and maybe one or twice a yr to pull a camper that's not his... so I guess he didn't care about anything as far as cost wise to drive it..... but yet he complained about not having money..... im confused!!!!!!!


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

Fjtort2;1821634 said:


> Test drove a '15 WT 2500HD Double Cab 6.0... To get a a feel of the engine. Felt damn good! What are they getting on the highway empty? I know it sucks but figured i'd ask? 12-14MPG i'm guessing?


I have a 2015 2500HD Double Cab 6.0/4.10. It has the 6 speed transmission. I have been getting 16-17 mpg on the highway. VERY happy about that compared to my '04.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Motorman 007;1822471 said:


> I have a 2015 2500HD Double Cab 6.0/4.10. It has the 6 speed transmission. I have been getting 16-17 mpg on the highway. VERY happy about that compared to my '04.


that sounds pretty good how many mile on her now and any mpg with trailer ?

Do you have the 4x4 shifter on the floor or is it electronic I was told you can't get it on the floor if it's the lt or better interior upgrade?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Can only get floor shifter in W/T model, been like that for a long time


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

my last new chevy was in '97 have not kept up with the newer models


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Brian, The Dmax only holds 10. TBH it's probably cheaper then my gasser cause I use syn in the gasser and dino in the diesel. 10k oil changes on the diesel as it's easy on oil, usually 5k on the gasser. My fuel filters cost me $35, once a year. Again it isn't a big difference. I figured it out completely it costs me about $20-30 more to run the gasser then the diesel 500 miles. Add to the fact the the diesel is a dually dump, if it were a pickup I'd probably be a little better off. I also must say mine is an 06 LBZ, one of the more desirable diesels, so that may be why it's still worth what it is.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

lilweeds;1822596 said:


> Brian, The Dmax only holds 10. TBH it's probably cheaper then my gasser cause I use syn in the gasser and dino in the diesel. 10k oil changes on the diesel as it's easy on oil, usually 5k on the gasser. My fuel filters cost me $35, once a year. Again it isn't a big difference. I figured it out completely it costs me about $20-30 more to run the gasser then the diesel 500 miles. Add to the fact the the diesel is a dually dump, if it were a pickup I'd probably be a little better off. I also must say mine is an 06 LBZ, one of the more desirable diesels, so that may be why it's still worth what it is.


Where are you getting fuel filters for $35?


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

cat320;1822502 said:


> that sounds pretty good how many mile on her now and any mpg with trailer ?
> 
> Do you have the 4x4 shifter on the floor or is it electronic I was told you can't get it on the floor if it's the lt or better interior upgrade?


It only has 1300 miles on it and I haven't towed the boat yet. Floor shifter is in the W/T model only.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Amazon. Actually they're 30.51 right now.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

lilweeds;1822596 said:


> Brian, The Dmax only holds 10. TBH it's probably cheaper then my gasser cause I use syn in the gasser and dino in the diesel. 10k oil changes on the diesel as it's easy on oil, usually 5k on the gasser. My fuel filters cost me $35, once a year. Again it isn't a big difference. I figured it out completely it costs me about $20-30 more to run the gasser then the diesel 500 miles. Add to the fact the the diesel is a dually dump, if it were a pickup I'd probably be a little better off. I also must say mine is an 06 LBZ, one of the more desirable diesels, so that may be why it's still worth what it is.


I guess I should have compared the same trucks. I kind of assumed all diesels were basically the same as far as maintenance. The local Ford dealer also told me now Ford recommends changing oil every 3-5k and at around 170/oil change...ouch! What the hell is wrong with Ford,lol I still doubt I'd buy another diesel unless I had an absolute need for one.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I bought a 2014 3500 dump in the spring. The deal I had for diesel went sour so I ended up with gas truck. The gas truck is fine and almost $10,000 less, that will buy a lot of unleaded at the pump. The gas has little higher payload also. I have not towed anything heavy with it yet but I am sure it will do ok.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

The problem I'm finding is with gas vs diesel 

pro's : diesel - can go longer on a tank lots more torque
gas - cost 1oK less fuel is now cheaper than diesel, any mechanic will work on it anywhere, larger payload and starts easier in cold weather. 

finding some one other than the dealer to work on diesel is hard everything just cost more so any savings is gone you could up grade your truck with the money you save more offen.


----------



## jdfireman (Aug 21, 2014)

Going to try to cover it all I had a 2012 2500 HD 6.0 Loved the truck but the gas miles were poor ... 

I upgraded to a 2015 2500 LTZ Z71 Diesel I am very happy with the power and the gas miles The cost difference between gas and diesel is about 45 cents right now ... Yes the truck cost more but its what I wanted

The 35.00 Fuel filter can be bought on amazon I picked one up
as for other costs GM now has 2 year 24k oil changes which you can get your oil changed at 5000 miles and this also includes the DEF fluid.

The average DEF Miles are 5000 per 5.5 gallons 

The truck holds 10 QTS of oil 

I also got a good deal on the bumper to bumper 7 year warranty so I took that also 

The bottom line is get what you want and like 

I now have a problem getting a plow mount that works LOL

Thank you for all the input on this board

JD


----------



## Fjtort2 (Aug 12, 2014)

jdfireman;1825174 said:


> Going to try to cover it all I had a 2012 2500 HD 6.0 Loved the truck but the gas miles were poor ...
> 
> I upgraded to a 2015 2500 LTZ Z71 Diesel I am very happy with the power and the gas miles The cost difference between gas and diesel is about 45 cents right now ... Yes the truck cost more but its what I wanted
> 
> ...


 why are you having issues with mount?


----------



## Fjtort2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Pulled the pin on a '15 2500HD Z71 6.0 Crew Cab. Went with the 8'2 poly DXT  Leveling kit and tires soon. Thinking 275/70/18


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I went back to gas in my 2011 F250 and have been happy ever since. That gasser will do the job just fine. Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Brian Young;1822871 said:


> I guess I should have compared the same trucks. I kind of assumed all diesels were basically the same as far as maintenance. The local Ford dealer also told me now Ford recommends changing oil every 3-5k and at around 170/oil change...ouch! What the hell is wrong with Ford,lol I still doubt I'd buy another diesel unless I had an absolute need for one.


The book calls for 10K on the oil. Fuel is 15k. Its might be 70 for the DIY oil.


----------



## ICE CREAM MAN (Dec 15, 2001)

lilweeds;1821581 said:


> I'm going against the grain here. I still prefer the diesel. While the 6.0 may be just fine most days, there is be a day when you say I wish I had the extra torque. I have both, and plowing or towing anything I prefer my diesel.
> 
> Also on fuel mileage I do 16-20 on the diesel, 10-12 on the gasser. Pretty big difference when you do the math. On top of all that my diesel FMV right now is nearly $10k higher the a gas equivalent. I didn't pay $10k different. Maintenance isn't a big difference, it only holds 4 extra quarts of oil and fuel filters aren't that big a deal. TO each their own though.


Agreed! My last two trucks have been Diesel and I also have a gasser. I like the torque the diesel gives me. It also depends on what you are plowing. I do 80% roads that's why I like the diesel. If you do lots gas might be the way to go. I also get 17-20 with mine and around 13-14 plowing.


----------



## Fjtort2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Yup, One huge lot and a few small lots.. With 20 drive ways I pick it up next week!


----------

